# failed due to heart rates



## Dogboy (28 Jan 2005)

failed due to heart rates 

well i took my physical test and i passed everything except my heart rate was high.
now i don't know if thats normal or if it was because I'm nerves but why dose that stop me 
now iv got to go see a outside doc. to get my heart checked but what if i have a normal high rate dose that mean I'm out of the reserves ?


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jan 2005)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> failed due to heart rates
> 
> well i took my physical test and i passed everything except my heart rate was high.
> now i don't know if thats normal or if it was because I'm nerves but why dose that stop me
> now iv got to go see a outside doc. to get my heart checked but what if i have a normal high rate dose that mean I'm out of the reserves ?



No that just means a delay while you get it checked out.  Can't have anyone dropping dead from physical exertion can we?


----------



## OatmealSavage (28 Jan 2005)

That almost happened to me when I joined. I did the step test and the guy (Wally at CFB Kingston Base Gym) said I was close to failing because of a high heart rate. It was a big surprise because I had been doing timed runs at a pretty fast pace, so I thought I was in good shape. All it meant in my case was I wasn't in as good a shape as I thought I was. I was passing the performance aspect of the test, but working harder than I should have been to do it.

A guy with good motivation will often push himself until he breaks. The army needs to ensure they're not going to break you because then they'd have to pay for you. And they hate that.

Your Family Doctor will hopefully tell you you are fit to exercise, and then it just takes time.


----------



## Dogboy (29 Jan 2005)

well I hope thats all it is 
ill ask the doc. if its OK to do heavy exercises and hopefully they'll say yes.


----------



## Bobby147 (29 Jan 2005)

I still have to go for PT. What should I do to have better heart. I eat healthy, but do not exercise regularly. Is regular exercise helpful????


----------



## Donut (29 Jan 2005)

Do bears shit in the woods?  ^-^  Of course regular exercise is helpful!


----------



## Cliff (29 Jan 2005)

Bobby147 said:
			
		

> I still have to go for PT. What should I do to have better heart. I eat healthy, but do not exercise regularly. Is regular exercise helpful????



If you want to develop stamina and strentgh try some Ashtanga yoga. Every part of you will be in shape = if you stick with it.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2005)

Just out of curiosity....Did you follow the instructions prior to doing the test; especially the part - do not have any Coffee or Tea twelve hours prior to doing the test.   Caffeine will cause you to have higher blood pressure and heart rate for the tests.

GW


----------



## Strike (29 Jan 2005)

Any long aerobic activity program will help bring your resting heart rate down.  When I went in for my initial medical my resting heart rate was 48 bpm.  Of course, when I run it goes up pretty high and will stabilize around 110-120 on long (>10 km) runs.  If I was to do the step test I would probably also fail.

Basing a fitness test on HR without having a history of the subject's normal HR during exercise is kinda like saying BMI is the best way to test if someone is overweight.  Any good PT staff will say the same thing.  Usually max HR is based on age and resting rate, which means mine should be about 135 BPM.  I've had it up to over 160 BPM at times.  All those numbers they throw at you are ideal situations but there are always a few who are still fit and don't fit the norm.  I know a woman who is grossly overweight by BMI standards but has run +5 marathons and can run many people into the ground.

Just to let you know, I once worked with a guy who had a VERY LOW HR.  The med staff was so worried they had him walk around for a week with a halter monitor.  He wasn't a runner or anything.  That's just the way he was.


----------



## Ghost (29 Jan 2005)

So how high was your heart rate during the test?


----------



## Dogboy (31 Jan 2005)

i don't remember how high it was but it was just a littel high 
and it was not my PT test just the basic med. 
thou i was a littel ampt. up because i got the call to go do it the day before and i did my CFAT that morning.
I'm not to concerned just a littel anoid 
ill go see the doc. at the med.center next week when I'm off work agen and ill ask him to wright down that Basic wont kill me (witch is the big concern) and ill get back into the paperwork line. thats all.

and Bobbey 147 
if your not working out regularly how well do you thing you'll do on the PT 
I'm running every other day and working out lots and i dont know how well ill do.


----------



## Paish (2 Feb 2005)

Does anyone know the heart rates? I am a pretty big guy(265 pounds) But i run lots and work out, but i usually have a high heart rate, but i mean its natural for me, oh man i dont want this to keep me out of the forces....


----------



## Armageddon (2 Feb 2005)

Paish, all those questions will be answered for you when you go and get your recruitment medical.  The doctors there at the centre are the only ones that can tell you if it is too  high or not.  Other than that all I can say is eat healthy and continue with the long medium paced exercise and that is the best thing for you.


----------



## Paish (2 Feb 2005)

Armageddon said:
			
		

> Paish, all those questions will be answered for you when you go and get your recruitment medical.   The doctors there at the centre are the only ones that can tell you if it is too   high or not.   Other than that all I can say is eat healthy and continue with the long medium paced exercise and that is the best thing for you.



Thanks for that !


----------



## Brando304 (2 Feb 2005)

Hey dude, I heard that if you cycle everyday for about an hour or so, for a couple of months, your hearts muscle mass will dramaticly increase. This will make your heart stronger, therefore it will take less beats to pump the blood throughout your body. When you cycle though, try to go up hills, and make it as difficult as possible. I also heard getting laid has a similar affect; plus you and your girlfriend will love it!  ;D


----------



## Strike (2 Feb 2005)

Actually, the general rule for lowering your resting heartrate is long and slow/moderate in speed.  If you are breathing hard you are going too fast or working too hard.  Then you start using your muscles anaerobically because you cannot get enough oxygen into your system.  The whole point is to get your body used to working harder with less oxygen, which means that your HR will decrease while at rest, since you don't need the same amount of O2 anymore.  So, speeding up a hill won't do any good.  A steady pace is the best.

The best way to know if you are working too hard for this type of work-out is if you can still talk and not get a stitch in your side.  I know, who can talk when they run.  Personally, it takes me a few km to get into the groove.  I still can't do it when I run 5-6 km or less because I know it is a short (for me) run and I usually pick up the pace.  But when I am not in a rush for a good time and just out for a run of 8km or more I have no problems holding a conversation.


----------



## Dogboy (3 Feb 2005)

dug out my notes 
my rate was 140 /85 and a pulse of 80 
rilly how bad is that?


----------



## Strike (3 Feb 2005)

Well, the blood pressure is a little high.  Anything over 130/85 usually raises a red flag with them.  As for the HR, just walking down the hall after sitting around for awhile can bring it up.  I'm usually about 78-85 when they take mine in that type of situation.


----------



## Inch (3 Feb 2005)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> dug out my notes
> my rate was 140 /85 and a pulse of 80
> rilly how bad is that?



That's what it was the day of your medical? WTF? That's not all that bad, I'm routinely 135-145/80-90 with a pulse anywhere from 60 to 80 beats a minute. Just because it doesn't fit in to the "normal" range doesn't mean it's not normal for you. When I first got my Cat 1 medical for Transport Canada, my BP was 135/85 with a resting heart rate of 44bpm. I got sent to a cardiologist because my heart rate was under 45bpm, I had an ultrasound, I did a VO2 Max test and I had to wear a heart monitor for 24hrs. Everything checked out and I got my medical no problem and that was for pilot.

*edit, speaking of BP, I had to get a chit and go on a bloody BP clinic just to do my f***in' expres test next week. BP when I went for Expres in Nov was 152/85. A bad nights sleep was to blame. I had my BP taken twice a week for 4 weeks and the doc signed me off "fit Expres, max BP 160/100"


----------



## Strike (4 Feb 2005)

We had a bit of a fit with the med guys wrt blood pressure.  The news had come from above.  Had to do with "Metabolic Syndrome," whatever that is.  Then someone got smart, saying that this whole sydrome was a stupid thing.  It was basically a situation where if you had this syndrome you may have a chance of having various complications 20-30 yrs from now.  Stupid, I know.  Anyway, maybe the doc at the recruiting centre hasn't gotten the news yet.

BTW, had my BP taken 2 weeks ago and it was 158/97.  Of course, I was having muscle spasms at the time and was in quite a bit of pain.  Were you suffering from an injury at all?  This will bring up the numbers.


----------



## Dogboy (5 Feb 2005)

well all i know is that I went to my Doc.
he did not know what the Army wants so i get blood taken and a chest X-ray,
and then i guess i take that back to the Med.tec.


----------

